# AMD FX 8370E for $160 or Intel i5-3690k for $210?



## monkey (Nov 28, 2014)

I am thinking of upgrading my system a bit. One choice I have is to go for best CPU my MoBo supports ie. FX 8370E which I am getting for $160 in US. Other option is to opt for Intel i5-3690k available for $210 (but I will have to spend more for the Z97 MoBo too). Is 3690k worth extra $50?

Which option should I opt for considering I will not be spending more on the system for atleast 2 more years? 

I am into gaming and would like the opinion based on it. My budget is 20k (max).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2014)

What is your  current configuration?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2014)

FX 8370E is a bit pricier for what it offers, go for it, if u dont want to spend extra on mobo upgrade
*media.bestofmicro.com/N/H/451853/original/65-DiRT-3-R9-295X2.png


----------



## monkey (Nov 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> What is your  current configuration?



Its in my signature



Nerevarine said:


> FX 8370E is a bit pricier for what it offers, go for it, if u dont want to spend extra on mobo upgrade
> *media.bestofmicro.com/N/H/451853/original/65-DiRT-3-R9-295X2.png



Actually I was trying for 8370 but it seems it is not supported by my MoBo. So I thought of upgrading to 8370E (which is currently max for my MoBo). 8370 and 8370E have not been launched in India yet and when they do they will priced around 14k (going by the current AMD processor prices). I, thus, wanted to get them now at better price in the US but was wondering if it would be worth.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2014)

If the sole purpose is gaming and you do  not intend to overclock, then get i5 4570 and gigabyte b85m d3h


----------



## monkey (Nov 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> If the sole purpose is gaming and you do  not intend to overclock, then get i5 4570 and gigabyte b85m d3h



Actually I will be overclocking. I already have Noctua NH-U12S CPU cooler for it. Even now my proc. is running at 3.8GHz.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Overclocking an 8 core CPU on your current mobo may be a bad idea! You may fry your CPU as well as mobo. Small overclock may be possible but that might not bring considerable improvements.


----------



## monkey (Nov 29, 2014)

So should I go for Intel upgrade then?

Also, how would FX-6350 be with this MoBo? Should I consider it too?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fx 6350 is good for the price. You can go for it and upgrade to Intel skylake when it releases. Till then 6350 will do good.


----------



## monkey (Nov 30, 2014)

OK. I will go for FX-6350 for $105 now and upgrade the entire rig about 2 years down the line. I hope FX-6350 will hold good till then.

BTW, I wonder why AMD's site doesn't list FX-6350 in it. Its strange, isn't it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

it is there in amd website *www.amd.com/en-gb/products/processors/desktop/fx#


----------

